# Euro Mount Base



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I posted this on Friday Pics, but thought I'd put it down here as well. I shot a nice deer in Robertson county a few years ago (2012), then did the skull boil/euro mount way with the horns. They sat around for a few years, and I finally got around to making a base for it to hang on the wall last week.

Back board is two pieces of old wood I pulled from a burn pile. They are held together with 1/4" plywood on the back, fastened with construction adhesive and brad nails. The plywood ends about 1" from the edges so it doesn't reveal on the sides.

I then took an old weathered piece of 2x2 and a piece of 1x4 that are all reclaimed from the ranch somwhere. A bead of adhesive and a few brad nails hold them together.

They're cut at a 40 degree miter to mount against the back board.

Of course, the old lumber isn't perfectly flat, especially around the edges, so I traced where I wanted the two to meet an used a chisel to make a clean, flat surface. I actually managed to chisel such that no tool marks are apparent once the pieces are mated, which was nice.

I predrilled holes for two 3" deck screws, both through the back, and through the 2x2. I predrilled a 1/4" hole through the bottom of the 2x2, and then used a 1/2" bit to countersink the bottom by about 1/4".

A 4" long 1/4" lag screw runs through the 2x2 from the bottom, and then into a pilot hole at the base of the skull. The countersink has the head just under flush with the bottom of the 2x2.

I premounted the skull to the 1x4/2x2 combo, then a glob of glue (not too much) and the deck screws went in to bring everything together.

Picture wire on the back for hanging on a solid screw finished it off.

Didn't take too long, and I thought it came out nice, especially with the non-bleached skull. No fasteners are apparent, and only old wood is revealed (no new cuts visible). If anyone is interested in more close up pics, let me know.

Now I just have to figure out where to hang it!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It looks good, very rustic.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, got another deer, time for another euro mount base! It's a lot easier having another one to measure/compare to. Without having to think about size, dimensions, etc., I was able to put this base together in about 30 minutes.

Buck shot spot-and-stalk in low fence Robertson county. 13 points. B&C Score of ~150.


----------

